# Hohe Ausgleichsströme über Potentialausgleich - > Busteilnehmer verschwindet vom BUS



## Backbencher (9 Mai 2012)

*Hohe Ausgleichsströme über Potentialausgleich - > Busteilnehmer verschwindet vom BUS*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, dass bestimmte Busteilnehmer vom Bus kurzzeitig verabschieden. Ich denke es handelt sich um ein EMV - Problem. Ich konnte relativ hohe Ausgleichsströme über den Schirm der Busleitung sowie den angeschlossenen Potentialausgleich messen. 
Kann mir mit der Problematik jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MSB (9 Mai 2012)

Backbencher schrieb:


> Kann mir mit der Problematik jemand weiterhelfen?


In welcher Form hättest du gerne das dir weitergeholfen wird.

Pauschal würde ich sagen, das dir auf die Art wohl nur eine fachmännische Betrachtung der Anlage,
oder viel Kupfer für einen vernünftigen Potentialausgleich helfen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Plan A ist doch zu prüfen, WARUM da solch ein hoher Strom fließt, oder?
Was treibt denn den Strom?


MfG


----------



## jabba (9 Mai 2012)

Prinzipell hat über den Schirm kein Strom zu fliessen. Auch nicht 1mA.

Könnte es sein das Signale von den Anlagen augetauscht wurden , und deren 0V DC nicht geerdet und miteinader verbunden wurde ?


----------



## sascha-polo (9 Mai 2012)

Ich hatte schon einmal probleme mit der Fehltelgrammen von Teilnehmer im Profibus, welche wir auch auf Schirmstroeme zurueck fuehren konnten.
Wir haben das Problem mit einem geaenderten Erdungskonzept ( alle teilnehmer auf Sternpunkte geerdet ) beheben.

Zusaetzlich habe ich das retry limit in der PB Konfiguration der CPU umgestellt.

- Bus benutzerdefiniert
- Retry limit auf 3-4


----------



## RealDrive (9 Mai 2012)

Backbencher schrieb:


> ...bestimmte Busteilnehmer .... angeschlossenen Potentialausgleich...
> Kann mir mit der Problematik jemand weiterhelfen?



Hallo, 

um eine hilfreiche Aussage zu treffen solltest du etwas mehr Infos mitteilen.
z.B.
Was ist das für eine Anlage? Ist es eine "Kleine" Maschine oder erstreckt sich das Busnetz über mehrere Stockwerke oder ist es gar über verschiedene Gebäudeteile verteil. 
Wie alt ist die Installation (Potentialausgleich)
Was sind für Busteilnehmer angeschlossen: E/A Baugruppen, Frequenzumrichter.
(Um zuklären wo diese Störungen/Ausgleichsströne entstehen)

Welchen Querschnitt hat der Potentialausgleich.

Grundsätzlich ist ein "guter" Potentialausgleich (min. 16qmm) zwingend erforderlich. 
In deinem Fall könntest du versuchsweise alle Busteilnehmer über eine Potentialausgleichsleitung mit einander zu verbinden und zusätzlich auf eine Potentialausgleichsschiene legen. 
(Auch wenn ein Potentialausgleich bereits Installiert ist, kommt es oft vor dass die Übergangswiderstände durch elektrische Korossion schlechter (höher) werden.)

MfG


----------



## Backbencher (10 Mai 2012)

> Was ist das für eine Anlage? Ist es eine "Kleine" Maschine oder erstreckt sich das Busnetz über mehrere Stockwerke oder ist es gar über verschiedene Gebäudeteile verteil.



Der betroffene Busstrang umfasst 5 Teilnehmer und erstreckt sich über mehrere Stockwerke.



> Wie alt ist die Installation (Potentialausgleich)



Die Installation ist quasi nagelneu. Maximales Alter ein Jahr.



> Was sind für Busteilnehmer angeschlossen: E/A Baugruppen, Frequenzumrichter.



Angeschlossen sind Feldgeräte mit direkter PA-Bus-Anbindung. Sensoren sowohl als auch Aktoren.



> Welchen Querschnitt hat der Potentialausgleich.



Der Querschnitt des Potis ist bis zur jeweiligen PA-Schiene (Sternpunkt) in 10mm² ausgeführt. Korrision ist auszuschließen.

Danke für das rege Interesse


----------



## sascha-polo (10 Mai 2012)

Backbencher schrieb:


> Der betroffene Busstrang umfasst 5 Teilnehmer und erstreckt sich über mehrere Stockwerke.



Wie sind die PB Kabel verlegt ? In Kabeltrassen mit/ohne Trennstegen ?

Sind die PB Leitungen an Schaltschrank durch extra Erdungsklemmen gefuehrt ? / Wenn Ja, sind diese auf dem selben Potential wie die gesamte Analgen-Erde ?

Sind alle Etagen auf eine gemeinsame Erde gezogen ?


----------



## Dummy (10 Mai 2012)

Backbencher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das Problem, dass bestimmte Busteilnehmer vom Bus kurzzeitig verabschieden. Ich denke es handelt sich um ein EMV - Problem. Ich konnte relativ hohe Ausgleichsströme über den Schirm der Busleitung sowie den angeschlossenen Potentialausgleich messen.
> Kann mir mit der Problematik jemand weiterhelfen?



Wie hoch sind die Ströme genau?
In welchem Frequenzbereich liegen die Ströme?

Wenn die Ströme im 50 hz Bereich liegen deutet es auf einen schlechten Potentialausgleich hin.
Bei Frequenzen im khz Bereich wird es ein EMV-Problem sein. Dann wird dir auch eine 16mm2 Potentialausgleich nicht helfen, da die Impedanz des Schirms in diesem Bereich einfach niedriger ist.


----------



## MW (10 Mai 2012)

jabba schrieb:


> Prinzipell hat über den Schirm kein Strom zu fliessen. Auch nicht 1mA.



Ganz schön harte Vorgabe, das schafft man bei größeren Bussträngen aber eher nicht. Nach meinen Informationen gilt die Grenze 10mA, vorrausgesetzt es wird eine Strommesszange verwendet die auch höhere Frequenzen messen kann. Bei 0mA Schirmstrom solllte man eher mal prüfen ob der Schirm noch ganz ist, 0mA lassen eher auf eine Schirmunterbrechung schliessen !


----------

